# Malawi "Eye Biter"



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I found a 5" Malawi " Eye Biter" at my LFS, and was wondering who's has had experience with these? I have kept cichlids for 2 1/2 years and haven't had these yet thought I might give it a try in my 74" 160g tank.

How compatible is this fish?

He is $20 at my LFS.

Any info/input would be great!!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If this is with the mbuna you're doing then I'd say no.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If this is with the mbuna you're doing then I'd say no.


Iggy got that right....more like a hunting reality show for the dwarf mbuna.

I have a male with Blue Dolphins and Peacocks....he is fairly peaceful one except when I 'used' to have snack size fish in there


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, some info about tank mates would help.

They are weird fish, tend to stay separate and often stealthily stalk other fish, even if just for fun. Not sure what non juvenile cichlids they would actually swallow, maybe someone has some stories, but small Mbuna are probably bad idea. I don't think they would do well with rough Mbuna, they are more bite than bark.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have one that is 7in now, they can be a sight to watch how they stalk their prey. Mines eat a 3in Deep Water Hap, if you intend on putting it in with mbuna, no way because he will have a field day hunting. They can get up to almost a foot long.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. That's why I asked, so I wouldn't mix him with something I shouldn't.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I also have one
A very interesting fish, and at times he is almost vertical as he stalks one of my Julidichromis...he is constantly following and stalking him

It is great to watch. Fortunately, he is not big enough to eat the smaller fish in the tank. Not yet at least

He does not bother any bigger fish, and in fact shys away from them


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought 6 of them and they turned out to be all males I kept the biggest and dominant one he's with a school of red fin borleyi In 220 gallon likes the open waters so i dimmed half of tank for him and he sits right in that dark calm spot ..


----------

